#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Curso Fibra Óptica - Vitória (ES) 17 e 18-12-2016

## ITS88

*Curso:**Fibra Óptica FTTx, GPON: Componentes, dimensionamento, práticas de instalação e testes.
Vitória (ES) 17 e 18-12-2016 (sábado e domingo)*
*18 horas de treinamento intensivo*
Visão de projeto, práticas em emenda mecânica e por fusão óptica, montagem de caixas de emenda e conectores de campos,
abertura de cabos ópticos para sangria e terminação, lançamento em postes, testes e muito mais. 
*Link para o programa completo do curso e inscrições:* *http://www.gatre.com.br/fibra-optica/*
* Investimento:*

*Opção 1:* R$ 876,00 para pagamento à vista até 30/11/2016 via depósito;*Opção 2:* R$ 930,00 para pagamento à vista de 01 a 08/12/2016 via depósito;*Opção 3:* R$ 985,00 para pagamento à vista a partir de 09/12/2016 via depósito;*Opção 4*: R$ 1.095,00 para pagamento parcelado em 5 vezes
(Entrada de R$ 219,00 via depósito + 4 parcelas de R$ 219,00 nos cartões VISA, Mastercard ou Hipercard, a ser passado no primeiro dia do curso).

Estamos à disposição para outros esclarecimentos.
Cordialmente,
Equipe comercial da Gatre Treinamentos
[email protected]
www.gatre.com.br
Fones: (85) 3065-8545
(85) 98852-7215 (Oi) / (85) 99912-7215 (TIM-Whatsapp)

----------


## bernardo

Bom dia ,
Qual o tempo de duração do curso?

----------

